

Google+ invite window open all day, you’re invited now - theoj
http://www.beatweek.com/news/8749-unlimited-plus-google-invite-window-open-all-day-youre-invited-now/

======
theoj
Been trying to get on Google+ for a few days now, today it finally worked.

